# Chicagoland October - In Person and Virtual - All Welcome October 16



## mg_dreyer (Oct 5, 2021)

Next Saturday (October 16) the Chicagoland IAP Club will most likely be having it’s last virtual meeting – we have the ok to start meeting in person again and looking forward to December where we will be only live, back at our Rockler store in Bolingbrook Illinois. We cannot wait.

We are opening this meeting to everyone – because it is *really a cannot miss*. John Underhill (JohnU) will be giving a special demo of his casting system and how he makes some of the best blanks I think we all agree – we have seen. John will be focusing on his vertical casting method with emphasis on label casting. You don’t want to miss being the first to see his complete solution to casting. This is really a cannot miss.

If you are not currently on the zoom mailing list (or don’t know) – send me a message with your email and I will send the zoom invite. The meeting is October 16 at 10 am CST (we will start the meeting at 9:30). If you are attending in person – masks will be required by state law and you will need to bring a chair. I highly suggest coming out in persona because I understand there might be a surprise drawing from those coming out live.

Either way hope to “see” you October 16. You don’t want to hear about this after.

All meetings are from 10 am - 1 pm
Location:
Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
139 South Weber Road
Bolingbrook, IL 60490

October 16, 2021
All meetings are from 10 am - 1 pm - WILL BE VIRTUAL FOR THE LAST TIME STARTING AT 9:30 just for socialization

December (2021) Christmas Challenge:
A total of $25 (kit and blank). Make the best pen you can, and the winner gets the glory (and the prizes). I encourage to use some technique you either learned or were inspired to try. We will vote as a group. This year’s winner was a nice watch parts pen.

Tips and Tricks:
Please bring your tips and tricks for all of us to share and learn. Last month we had a few but always looking for more. Even if small – it might be something someone else is struggling with.

Show and Tell:
Please bring any pens you either loved making and just want to show off / are having trouble with a techniques and want help / want feedback on / or just want to put on a table. This will be an open forum to help each other. You will find two things out – one helping others is fun and two you know more than you think you do and others will benefit.

Looking for demonstrators and / or topics. If you have any interest in doing a demo email me. Also if you have suggestions for a demo you would like to see email me back.

Thanks,
Mark


----------

